# 1999 15'-4" HIGHSIDER REBUILT CLASSIC WOOD THEME



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! It's looks great! U done an awesome job!


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words hope to work on it this weekend if wife allows. Angious to get her wet.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome to the forum.. -nice build there  , very thorough and professsional. 
-where did you get that gas tank ???
               -anytide


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Very cool. Makes me want to pick up a cheap ratted out Gheenoe to play with.

Steve


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Anytide; got the gas tank at E-bay. Is made for an inflatable zodiac it fits perfect on the front. It's a 6gal. I think i paid around $45 for it. I looked at the usual 6gal tanks that west marine and others sell, but the fit was not the same. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I really like what your doing to the boat. looking foward to seeing the finish product


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Great Job! You are much further along than I am. If I may, what did you use to initially adhere the wood to the boat before you glassed it?

Excellent job and keep us posted on your progress. It inspires me to push forward with my project.

Michael


----------



## blackwell (Feb 20, 2011)

Outstanding job, great photos. I look forward to watcing your progress.

I am doing the exactly same project, except I am installing low deck design that you can see posted in bragging spot.

I would like to make a recommendation: I just installed a set of pipe lights (LED) from West Marine that is the "best" set of tail lights I have ever used seen.  They mount on 2" PVC that goes over your post. The set cost $82 (well worth it).

One day I would like to get in touch over the phone to compare notes.  I live just over the FL/GA line on I-95.

tight lines,
firefly


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

To attache the wood to the hull i used west systems 105/207 before glassing.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

this week's progress design & fabricate motor bracket


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing transformation! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## capehorn (Aug 20, 2011)

Would like to see up date on this project.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

wow great job.  i love the front deck. are you going to varnish the teak?


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Well it's being a while since i started the project got side track with a pool built outdoor kitchen and cabana all at the same time. Got back on the Gheenoe last weekend and got the rails done. Also started on the Certer Coffin. Will be posting more often now that the weather is cool. Here is the update:


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!
Great wood work and craftsmanship!
But I couldn't help but notice that it appears you didn't grind off the gel coat when you glassed in the wood. If that's the case, it'll be a shame when it begins to delaminate.
I hope it's just the pictures that made it seem that way.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Beleive me its grind. The photos don't show the detail to well. The floor boards is glass in both sides. Thanks for the complement.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Beleive me its grind. The photos don't show the detail to well. The floor boards is glass in both sides. Thanks for the complement.


Cool. For it would be a shame if that was the case.
Looks great. I haven't seen any other like it. I like the rub rail.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is some pregress on the center coffin. Here is a preview of what i'm going for. Igloo 36qt cooler in larger compartment and 10 plano 3600 boxes on the smaller one up front. Thanks for all the positive comments this has been a year long project so far and still not finished. Goal is to have it ready before the rally. Enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Very cool and something different!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looookin' gooood..... 

Are you going to radius the corners on the cap?
(my shins wanted to know)


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Radius corners are a must would get it done this weekend hopefully. Thanks


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

You said that you used "Tile Clad". Could you give a review of your opinion on this product? I have also used this paint and think it is great. See my post on painting the inside of my boat. So far you and I are the only ones (on this forum) that I know of that have used this system.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Bob i must said the paint is really thick to apply. I have not placed it on water yet but i think it would be OK. I looked at the spec sheet before i applied it. I must say i had some west system epoxy that got on the paint from when i joined the hand rails and the paint was hard to get off. I did apply three coats of paint. The price difference between tile clad and real under paint was huge that's why i bought it. If i can get three years out of it i'll be happy. I did a roller application it would be difficult to spray this product it would have to be diluted for sure. I bought the oil based not water based. How is it working for you?


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

The water based is holding up great.  I like the clean up of water based.  Most of the people that buy this paint are in food processing and shrimpers.  I did not use this on the outside of the boat.  I would be curious as how it last.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Started the staining of the center coffin. Enjoy


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are a few more photos. Should have the coffin completed by next Friday.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

So close to being finished


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy cow...this thing is going to be beautiful.


----------



## rodneybyrd77 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good job! Makes me want to get a gheenoe!


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Well i'm getting closer. I started the electrical. There will be a box for all
electrical wiring on the grab rail. Took the kill switch off the tiller handle will put back at the end of the tiller extension. Ran the fuel line to the back. Drill the hole for the bilge pump outflow. Started the motor the sucker started on the first pull after 8 months of hibernation. Slow progress but i,m beginning to see the finish product.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice! I'm liking that gas tank!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see this finished, how much do you think the decks and the box weigh?


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

I originally wanted to make everything out of Teak until i got the price per foot. The funny part is that my inlaws live in Costa Rica and over there is dirt cheap. So i settle for western red cedar. Great for marine applications pretty cheap and readely available. The front deck weights about 5lbs so does the rear. The center coffin is coming in at 7lbs so about 20lbs for all the wood. The heavy part is the floor board which is 1/2 ply and glassed in both sides. That one is probably 25-30lbs. . Motor came in at 60lbs. Decks and center coffin have 5 coats of marine laquer sealer so that might add a little. Still a very light boat.


----------



## capehorn (Aug 20, 2011)

I am drawing lots of insperation from your build, great job. I do have a few questions, how did you cut your seat bunks, what tool did you use? Will your deck finish be slip proofed, did you add anything to the marine laquer? I have built a red cedar kayak and will bring that experance to my Gheenoe build. The finish on it is slick as Owl stuff and I plan to stand on my Gheenoe decks. Thanks for your time.[i







mg][/img]


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

I must say that is some beautiful work on that cedar Yak.To cut the center seat i used a grinder came right off and then a 36grit sanding disk to finish it. I had it off in about 5 minutes. If you take the center seat off you would need to re-enforce the sides so keep that in mind. The decks do not have any grit i'm placing some clear skate board grit tape. If that does not work i can always but some grit on the lacker and give it another coat.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Palometa -

Hadn't seen your progress since before the coffin corners got radiused. Looking GREAT! Love the caprail, that must have been some exacting work.

capehorn3 - nice 'yak work, another beauty! What does she weigh? _(sorry for the brief hijack)_


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are some shots of the electrical box. Taking very long on the marine lacker one coat=one day drying. It's getting closer.


----------



## capehorn (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking good, I don't see any room on your console for a brevage holder  I'll look into the clear grit tape, thanks.

Yak came in at 38 lbs.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Well got the electrical box finished still need to install the bilge pump and stern light but all the wiring to the mini bus is done. Got the rails stained and the center console almost finished. Started on the tiller extension. The tube is fiberglass. I plan to place the kill switch at the end of the extension. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I see one major problem...every time you take her out
y'er gonna have to spend an hour at the ramp before and after each trip
while folks eyeball the brightwork and ask questions!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Any plans for a nose cap yet?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking REALLY good so far!


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Nose cap would be made of cedar also what else!!. I have a trolling motor for it allready 40lbs. The nose cap would have an integral mount for the trolling motor. The trolling motor would be on the certerline of boat not to the side like others. Cap would be larger than the regular cap in order to support the weight of the t-motor. Would probably start working on it next weekend. Need to finished all the wiring first. It's a long step by step process that i have gone over in my head numerous times. What to install first before another. Like a puzzle!!! Thanks for all the complements after a year it's coming together just like i pictured it.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

bad ass!


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

I finished installing the rails. Made the engraved nose and the nose cap. Here are some more photos of this weekend's progress.Thanks for all the posite comments. Enjoy!!!


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Well got the tiller extension with kill switch done. Trolling motor mount and push pole/push pole holder would be next. Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Well got the decals & registration numbers on. Got the nose cap install along with the trolling motor hook up. I still have to due the trolling motor bracket. The push pole holders were next. Working on the push pole itself should be ready shortly. Going with a wooden closet dowel from home depot and the ends i'll make myself. Enjoy


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Palometa2, Hello, I'm new to the forum. I have been watching your progress. Excellent. I'm in the process of two restorations wich I will post later on.
I like your country shield, Cuba? I hope so
HabanaJoe


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

HabanaJoe thanks for the shield comment. I guess someone is paying attention. More progres got the push pole completed. I used a home depot wooden closet rod 16ft long. I used black die and then gave it three coats of marine laquer. I made the ends out of delrin and black starboard. Came out really nice and about 5-6lbs. Next was the trolling motor mount that took a little longer but it came out solid. The base is about 6in in diameter 1/4" aluminium painted with rostoleum black. The rest is stainless. Total cost about $10. Don't hame much left except for some minor projects will see water soon.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice!!!  I am also planning on wood rub rails (not as fancy as yours).  What kind of treatment did you use to seal the wood? Wood seems to be the cheapest way to make rub rails.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Actually the factory rails would be cheaper $75/set. I used red oak and gave it three coats of marine laquer west marine it's $28 a quart. You would need to make a steam box in order to bend the wood. Beleive me they are not easy to make. You have to steam the wood for hours and only have about 1-2 minutes to work with it. I wanted the classic wood look so i whent for it. Hope that helps.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is this weekend's progress. Made a nice storage for the misc stuff and the google earth views.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Awsome work.

Here is a pic of the basic cheap($26.00 total) wood rub rail I put on. Your boat gave me the idea for wood rub rail which are working great.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Well it has been a long build over a year but i can truly say i'm [email protected]$!! done. Last thing was the casting platform finished last weekend will get it out to the rainbow river next week. After that it would be all salt water.
Thanks to all of you for all the great support and great ideas i can truly say this is a great community. Now if only we can agreed on the rally location!!!!Thanks!!!!


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Can you tell us a little more about how you made that platform?


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Jxlax:
The casting platform frame is made out of extruded aluminium 1" square. The top is made out of 1/2" oak ply glassed on both sides. It's painted with the same paint as the outside of the boat and i added some glass beads for traction. The rod holders are made from 1-1/4" PVC painted black also and the supports are made from starboard black.
It probably weights about 6-8lbs. My cost was probably about $35. Not that hard to make if you have the correct tools. Almost everything in that boat is made from scratch. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Boat looks great!



> Now if only we can agreed on the rally location!!!!


And I am working on the CG rally ;D


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

> Hi Jxlax:
> The casting platform frame is made out of extruded aluminium 1" square. The top is made out of 1/2" oak ply glassed on both sides. It's painted with the same paint as the outside of the boat and i added some glass beads for traction. The rod holders are made from 1-1/4" PVC painted black also and the supports are made from starboard black.
> It probably weights about 6-8lbs. My cost was probably about $35. Not that hard to make if you have the correct tools. Almost everything in that boat is made from scratch. Hope that helps!!!


If you get a chance, could you take some pictures of how the underside looks and everything is attached. I really like the idea and would like to make one for my NMZ.

Thanks, boat looks awesome.


----------



## palometa (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally she sees water!!!!. I got 5 gal of gas in her and took her down to the rainbow river. My daughter whent with me. The boats looks to be perfecly balance with two people on boards. I guess my calculations were right. The only thing i have to due is jack the motor about two inches up. I had about two inches of water above the cavitation plate. You guys were right lots of comments and questions at the ramp. I guess i have to leave earlier. Next weekend she will see salt water i'm taking her to crystal river flats. This area of florida is perfect for boats like this one. I must say that after a year of building it finally paid off. I beleive i was getting around 20-23mph just my estimate. Time to go buy a GPS. 
Will post photos of next weeks trip. Very happy with the boat.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

All right. In the water and enjoying the fruits of your labor. Your's is one of my favorited threads. Nice boat.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I second that, this was a cool build


----------

